# Crochet stitch kindle book



## grayceworks (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IDC8QBC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Today, June 29th, it's free on Amazon's US kindle store...


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 29, 2014)

And more, also today only...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FW2WZMM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GMLLXH0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you!  I knit but I always wanted to learn to crochet!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 29, 2014)

Thankyou Grayceworks, got them all!


----------



## Relle (Jun 29, 2014)

Sad :sad:, I can't get it - it says something about pricing info not available.


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 29, 2014)

Awwwww... Relle, where are you at? My brain just drew a blank... sorry. I know I know this, but my brain is playing hide-and-seek -- Are you in the US? I don't know if it's available outside the US or not. I might be able to lend it? I have to figure out how the prime lending thingy works...


----------



## Relle (Jun 29, 2014)

Not in the US, in Australia and someone saved one before and tried to send, but it won't do it. Thanks anyway. I think the last one someone listed I went to the Amazon link which linked it to Amazon here and while it was free for the US we had to pay.

 edited - yeahh, it worked for one , trying another.


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 29, 2014)

With my prime membership, it says i can loan it to anyone i choose and all you need is just either the kindle app or the web kindle reader in your browser. If you PM me your email address, I can try loaning it.


----------



## Relle (Jun 29, 2014)

It worked, no need.

 Thanks


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok, great!


----------



## AKjulz (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks grayceworks!  I got them all too.  I crocheted some in my youth and just picked it up again this winter.  Been working on some amigurumi projects, currently a dragon for one of my daughters. Fun!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you Grayceworks!  I got them all.  Love those new (to me) crochet stitches.  I used to do the broomstick lace stitch but that was when I was a kid (at least a year or decade or two ago)... LOL


----------



## Susie (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Jencat (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you!  Added them to my ever-growing Kindle collection.  I'm determined to learn to crochet one of these days.


----------



## Susie (Jul 3, 2014)

There is only one way to learn Jencat.   Go get you some yarn and some hooks, and get to hooking.:wink:


----------



## grayceworks (Jul 4, 2014)

I keep saying I want to learn how to knit, but two needles intimidates me! Lol


----------



## grayceworks (Jul 4, 2014)

Crocheting is easy once you understand the basic concept, which is starting with a slipknot, you use the hook to pull the yarn through to make a loop. And just keep pulling one loop through after another to make a chain which is basically a series of slipknots. 

To go back for the next row, a single-crochet stitch just means putting the hook through the loop of the previous chain-stitch, and pulling the yarn both through that AND the current loop that's already on the hook, to make your new loop. once you can do those two things, the rest is just variations. 

You don't even need a hook to practice, if you have some yarn and tie a slipknot, reach thru the loop with your fingers and pull a loop of yarn thru, and again, and again, to make a finger-crochet chain. 

The hook takes more practice, there's a rhythm to it, grab the yarn, twist the hook a bit so the yarn is hooked good while you pull it thru, untwist, grab the yarn, twist, pull it thru. With your other hand in sort of a Y shape, or like you're making shadow-puppets or something, thread the yarn over your pinky, under your ring and middle fingers, and over your index finger, then grasp the work with your thumb and middle and ring fingers. Threading it this way, you keep tension on the yarn and keep the section you're working on straight. The tension takes practice as well, to keep uniform stitches. 

Don't try tightly spaced items for beginner projects. You will get frustrated with keeping the right tension without getting the hook stuck in the loops. Start with fat yarn and a fat hook, and a nice simple loose stitch. And remember, some variation will even itself out with washing and use.


----------



## Relle (Jul 5, 2014)

Just remember Aussie, UK and American terminology is different. I had been doing American patterns and wondered why it hadn't worked out ,when I realised they do different stitches. Yesterday I forgot and followed a pattern and it was UK terminology and I was doing American - all to confusing.


----------



## Susie (Jul 5, 2014)

Yep, I was originally taught to crochet by someone who learned while in the UK.  All the names are different.  Caused me quite a bit of confusion until I re-taught myself the terminology from books.


----------

